# Official Honor discussion thread



## Raaabo (May 8, 2018)

Hey all,

Just starting off an official Honor phone discussion thread, where you guys can post and talk about models, news, reviews, etc. All the regular stuff you do for such discussion threads.

The only difference between this and other discussion threads is that our brand team will also be monitoring this thread for your feedback. 

Our brand team is in touch with Honor and will be running a contest and some activities on the forum soon, so keep an eye open for those as well.

Don't worry, no big brother stuff happening here, we just want to leverage the brand team's interactions with the Honor leadership to build a feedback bridge between you and them. After all, who doesn't want to have a role in designing future phones, eh?

Just please try and be civil to one another, and follow the forum rules.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2018)

I used to have an Honor Bee as my backup phone. While it was ok for listening to music and general calls, EMUI and no custom rom support made me switch.
Dad uses the Holly 2 Plus and I would probably get him a Zenfone Max Pro or RN5 Pro running AOSP rom later this year. 

To Honor, please release Android one editions of your phones. Nobody should curse android just because the manufacturer modified it heavily. Don't copy bad design decisions from Apple (like notch, no 3.5 mm jack, negligible battery, etc).


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2018)

Yeah Honor 8, really liked the device and the ability to shift focus on the images
liked how the entire frame lit up if you turned on the flash and covered it with a finger 
the beauty filters were over the top though


----------



## ankushv (May 9, 2018)

Enable native 4g video calling from stock dialler please . 
All Redmi and Samsung phones have it . 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2018)

Since I am currently very disillusioned by OnePlus, how is Honor's support for aftermarket ROMs? Also how is ease of unlocking bootloader/rooting?


----------



## Minion (May 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Since I am currently very disillusioned by OnePlus, how is Honor's support for aftermarket ROMs? Also how is ease of unlocking bootloader/rooting?


NIL


----------



## Sinamand (May 10, 2018)

i have honor 8..
I wonder why they are not marketing about the night mode and light trails features of this. I'm a photographer and i must say these feature rocks.
If samsung had this they would have crrated a huge hype about it.
Just get an tripod for mobile and see thr magic urself.


----------



## Sandip kumar (May 10, 2018)

I am using honor view 10 awesome experience dual volte is the best practical feature provided camera is also the best in it's class. Would recomend it to any one to use it


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> NIL


Is that nil as in none or does that stand for something?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Is that nil as in none or does that stand for something?


AFAIK, there is dev support on xda for treble enabled Huawei/Honor phones but unlike Oneplus and Xiaomi, they void warranty for rooted/bl unlocked devices.


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, there is dev support on xda for treble enabled Huawei/Honor phones but unlike Oneplus and Xiaomi, they void warranty for rooted/bl unlocked devices.


Bummer.
But with Treble, I think ROM support would be better. Warranty voiding is a minus though.


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2018)

Sinamand said:


> i have honor 8..
> I wonder why they are not marketing about the night mode and light trails features of this. I'm a photographer and i must say these feature rocks.
> If samsung had this they would have crrated a huge hype about it.
> Just get an tripod for mobile and see thr magic urself.


Yup, they have a bunch of dedicated mode for night photography, traffic trails, star trails, long exposure.... need a tripod for all these modes though, but yeah the camera app rocks


----------



## shivanshshukla (May 13, 2018)

Any idea about when is the Oreo update coming for Honor 6X?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2018)

This thread should be moved to Honor Hub


----------



## Raaabo (May 28, 2018)

Didn't want to mix a branded activity with a regular discussion thread.


----------



## Raaabo (May 28, 2018)

shivanshshukla said:


> Any idea about when is the Oreo update coming for Honor 6X?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Now that is something you should post in the ask the Honor CEO thread


----------



## Prasad Kharkande (Jun 2, 2018)

Hii, 
Following are some of the observation , suggestion and queries related to Honor Phones 

1. Is it possible to have variable aperture in a mid range segment honor phones making mobile photography easier in various lighting conditions ??

2. Why is so that most of the phones do not have IR blaster? 

3.  Honor have launched some phone with 18:9 aspect ratio of the screen with a notch. But when tend play games the notch part of the screen tends to get hidden in a black bar which make it to look like a normal phone having 18:9 aspect without a notch. So my question is does it really makes  sense to have a notch (I want would like to know the company's point of view what was the idea behind putting a notch on their phone other than looks) ?

Needs improvement in User interface .
The Aurora Glass Design, Ultrasonic Fingerprint sensor , AI technology used are the features which i liked the most. 
The Display would look more better if it was without a notch.


----------

